# G-Wagon In Kabul



## scm77 (5 Mar 2004)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2004/03/05/371007-cp.html 

New Mercedes-Benz G Wagons arrive in Kabul to replace ageing Iltis jeeps

By LES PERREAUX

KABUL (CP) - The first beefy new jeeps to replace the ailing Iltis rolled off a transport plane Friday to waiting Canadian troops. 

Eighteen new Mercedes-Benz G Wagons were delivered to the Kabul airport, the first of 60 to arrive over the next week. Happy Canadian soldiers got to test out the four-wheel drive armoured jeep on the 20 kilometre drive through downtown Kabul back to Camp Julien. "I love it," said Priv. Martin Lavoie, an army driver who is out in light jeeps almost every day. "It‘s really impressive. It‘s really really good, superior to the Iltis in every way." 

The G-wagon will eventually replace the much-maligned Iltis, a lighter, topless vehicle with no armour. 

Three Canadian soldiers have died in the past six months in explosive attacks targeting the Iltis. In October, two soldiers died when at least one anti-tank mine was set off. In January, a soldier died when a suicide bomber targeted his jeep. 

Col. Alain Tremblay, the head of the Canadian contingent in Afghanistan, said the new armoured jeep probably would not have saved the soldiers in the mine attack. However it might have made a difference in the suicide attack Jan. 27 that killed Cpl. Jamie Murphy and injured three soldiers. 

"In that case, it is highly likely this vehicle would have made a difference," Tremblay said. 

"But this is not a tank. It has a limited anti-mine capability. But it‘s better than the Iltis, obviously." 

The G Wagon will be used to bolster Canada‘s fleet of vehicles for patrols and transport, however some of the smaller Iltis jeeps will remain in use on Kabul‘s narrow streets. 

Most of the 1,900 Iltis in the Canadian fleet have been in service for about 20 years. Frequent breakdowns have plagued the jeep on the Afghanistan mission. 

The Canadian government has ordered 802 G-wagons and 1061 sport utility vehicles to replace the Iltis. The arrival of the new jeeps was sped up after the October attack. 

The rest of the jeeps will be delivered to Canada over the next year.


----------



## bossi (5 Mar 2004)

You can also check out this video:

G-Wagen video!


----------



## scm77 (5 Mar 2004)

Found this picture on combat camera.

 http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/scripts/PortWeb.dll?quickfind=KA2004-R102-072a.jpg&catalog=combat&template=cc_showdetail_e


----------



## Big Foot (28 Nov 2004)

That thing looks a hell of a lot better than the Iltis. About time we replaced those things, anyways.


----------



## Fruss (29 Nov 2004)

Big Foot: You know you replied to a post of almost 6 months old right??     hehe...

But they do look way better than those Iltis!!  :

Cheers

Frank


----------



## purple peguin (25 Jan 2005)

looks alittle more protective from the elements.


----------



## 043 (31 Jan 2005)

I think the last guy said the only good thing about the G Wagon...........more protection from the elements. But let me tell you this..........as a patrol vehicle I would have to say that I dont think it compares to the Iltis. The Iltis was underpowered but at least you could remove the canopy, doors, etc. That way you could see 360 degrees and you were able to defend yourself if need be. 

Would the G-Wagon have saved Jamie's life?????????Not so sure about that..........would the vehicle not have created more shrapnel even?

The Iltis would go anywhere...I have seen it crawling up mountains in Afganistan........you put it in ground low and you were good to go.

my 2 cents,

CHIMO


----------



## pbi (31 Jan 2005)

I agree with Chimo here. IMHO we bought the wrong version. What we really needed was a bigger, tougher version of the Iltis, but with the same "eyes and ears" capability that the old vehicle had. The G-Wagen we bought is really almost an admin veh. It is stillquite cramped, and has almost no eyes and ears capability. There is a longer wheelbase open-top version which I believe is sold as an "SF" vehicle. (This whole question has been debated at length on other threads, including pictures).

Cheers


----------



## 043 (31 Jan 2005)

Cheers!!!!


----------

